# 书法家



## Ali Smith

Hi,

I know 书法家 means 'calligrapher', but what does it mean literally?

书 - book; to write; writing
法 - law
家 - home

Is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

书，traditionally we call write as 书, not 写.
The phrase 书桌 means " write desk", a desk for writing.

法, means law, rule.

家, 掌握某种专门学识或有丰富实践经验及从事某种专门活动的人, expert.


You can say 书家 too but it's much less common.


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> You can say 书家 too but it's much less common.


Can we?

And 法 here I believe means 'methods', such as in 办法 and 方法。


----------



## SuperXW

One Chinese character has multiple basic meanings and you have to choose the right one according to the context.

书
- book / to write / *writing*
法
- law, rule / *methodology*
家
- home / *expert*


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

T.D said:


> Can we?
> 
> And 法 here I believe means 'methods', such as in 办法 and 方法。


画画的叫画家，写字的当然可以叫书家。书家这词有，非常少见。

书法的法，是法度还是方法？或许两个都行吧，但我觉得是前者。


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 画画的叫画家，写字的当然可以叫书家。书家这词有，非常少见。


唔...google了一下发现还真的可以叫书家...


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> 唔...google了一下发现还真的可以叫书家...


那是古代吧……现代人反正听不懂……输家？谁是输家？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

词汇这东西没必要区分现代古代，无非是“习惯”问题。现在习惯说书法家不说书家，但将来指不定哪天书家这词就回来了，书法家反而消失。

而且书家这词有优势，字少，适合用在横幅或者题目等需要限制字数的场合。现在也不是不用，用得少而已。


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 词汇这东西没必要区分现代古代，无非是“习惯”问题。现在习惯说书法家不说书家，但将来指不定哪天书家这词就回来了，书法家反而消失。
> 
> 而且书家这词有优势，字少，适合用在横幅或者题目等需要限制字数的场合。现在也不是不用，用得少而已。


是的，我查到的是在一个介绍女性书法家的网站。标题叫 巾帼书家。 （大概率是因为四字更适合做标题）
SuperXW 也许是想表达这个词儿太少看到，一般人一下子撞上了会挺懵逼（比如说我。。。）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

T.D said:


> 是的，我查到的是在一个介绍女性书法家的网站。标题叫 巾帼书家。 （大概率是因为四字更适合做标题）
> SuperXW 也许是想表达这个词儿太少看到，一般人一下子撞上了会挺懵逼（比如说我。。。）


嗯。有些词汇确实少见，但一般有上下文的话，也不会不理解或者产生歧义。（题外话，我个人觉得，书家比书法家，词义更准确。就好像著者比作者，词义更准确一样。但约定俗成，没办法了。不过毕竟书家著者这些词还是在用，也不至于彻底消失。）


----------



## SuperXW

我比较在意的：如果提出并解释词语，就要说明使用环境，这就和问问题一定要带语境一样重要。
外国初学者接触或使用“书家”的场合太少，我觉得介绍多了反而乱。
我个人是实用主义者，汉语的一个实用性问题是同音词太多，造成理解困难和歧义，所以对初级问题我倾向于只讲通用词。
“书家”谐音“输家”“书夹”，而且书有“写字”“作文”“著书”“书本”等多个含义，书法只有一个含义，我不太理解为啥“书家”更准确……


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

书家比书法家准确。因为书家是书的专家，书法家是书之法的专家。意思有区别。

初学者知道“书家”这词，留个印象就好。不用学不用背，留个印象就行。


----------



## Skatinginbc

*法: arts*_, techniques_ 方術、技巧。如：「道士作法」、「魔法」
"_Martial arts_" 的 "_arts_".  化功大法、 吸星大法 的「法」。

书法 = handwriting arts, calligraphy


----------



## Skatinginbc

*家: *
Both 匠 and 家 are _experts_ in a field. The difference, however, lies in (artistic/scientific) creativity (e.g., 自成一家) associated with 家.

书匠 (写字匠): handwriting practitioner
书家 (书法家): handwriting artist

医匠: medical practitioner
医家: medical scholar

画匠: painting practitioner
画家: painting artist


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> The difference [...] lies in [...] creativity


That's true, for sure, but generally and not universally. Here is a possible exception: '匠心獨運'.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 匠心獨運


有 "匠心" (工巧的心思) 是 "匠", 能把它 "獨運" (獨創性地運用) 起來才是 "家",  "匠心獨運" 一詞跟 creativity 有關的部分是 "獨運".


----------

